# Tylan 50



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

I have a couple of Modenas with respiratory problems, I was told to inject them with tylan 50. How much do I inject them with and how often for how long?

Thank you


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

From the best formulary:










http://image83.webshots.com/183/0/81/42/2098081420073664377XCvDDv_fs.jpg










Not sure that you really want to go with an injectable seeing as how you have to give it three (TID) or four (QID) times per day. The actual medication amounts are shown in millgrams per kilogram. "IM" stands for "Intramuscular", so given in the breast muscles.

So, looks like you'd have to take the weight of the bird, let's say 300 grams for example, and go thusly:

0.3 kilograms (same as 300 grams) X 25 milligrams per kilogram = 7.5 milligrams dosage.

So, on your 1 milliliter (1 mL) syringe and using a 50 milligrams per milliliter solution (50 mg/mL) it goes like this: 7.5 / 50 = 0.15 mL's injected. And, either three or four times per day as shown on the chart.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Let me now if you can't see that chart, by the way.

Pidgey


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

would orally be better?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

sport14692 said:


> would orally be better?


Sometimes it works better that way, yes, but you'd have to have an oral version if literally taking the injectable orally won't work (injectable Baytril can be dosed orally, for instance--don't know about Tylan 50). Actually, we usually like to combine Doxycycline and Tylan together because the one potentiates the other, if memory serves. Those are the "Doxy-T" versions that can be gotten at pigeon supply houses, by the way.

Some drugs are eliminated by the kidneys, some by the liver... and thus sometimes you can give a therapeutic dose with a shot but it ends up getting eliminated or metabolized so quickly that it won't stay in. That said, sometimes the uptake of an oral version from the stomach or gut is slowed down so that a therapeutic concentration is maintained in the blood much more easily. That's the basic concept of all that stuff.

Anyhow, you can see from the chart that a PO ("Per Os", which is Latin for "By Mouth", or something like that) dosing of 50 milligrams per kilogram of bird is given a "QD" rating, which means "Each Day". So, theoretically, you can give that once per day and maintain a therapeutic dose in the bird.

Pidgey


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Thank you for the information


----------



## vivagirl (Jun 24, 2008)

The dosage for Tylan 200 (what I use) is 1/2 cc sub cue behind the neck the same way you vaccinate for PMV. One shot will cure most but if not skip a day and give a second shot. If that does not work the bird has some other issue. I have very bad problems with sinusitis in the Hot Humid Summers here in N.C.. Vivagirl


----------

